# Fund Raiser Raffle/Presque Isle Bay



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

OGF members and fellow ice fishermen. As the website grows, so do the costs. In an effort to pay off some debts, and maybe sock a little away for future events and outings, I'd like to offer up a trip as a prize for a raffle. Remember, it's not only a chance at a great trip on the ice, it's supporting Ohio Gamefishing as well. Here goes....

THE PRIZE: ICE FISHING TRIP TO PRESQUE ISLE BAY

I would provide the following:

Transportation, with me, to Presque Isle and back(I'll come pick you up, within reason. If not, we could meet somewhere. I live in Cuyahoga Falls)
All ice tackle(rods, reels,bait, etc.)
A shanty to share, with lantern(if you thin blooded types need it for heat  )
One nights stay at the El Patio Motel(either share room or a single, your choice)
Dinner at the Quaker Steak and Lube(minus bar tab)
And the opportunity to experience one of the best ice fishing destinations around, with an avid ice fisherman, me.

The winner would provide the following:

A valid PA fishing license for themselves (available at Gander Mtn)
Enough warm clothes for a day and a half on the ice.

Now, as far as species goes we'd be fishing for, it would be all different kinds. Bluegills, perch, crappie, and steelhead all have been caught through the ice up there.

The trip would take place EARLY one Saturday morning, after reports of safe ice up there, and getting great catch reports, so we'd get into the fish. I'd shoot for late January or early February.

We would fish all day Saturday, have dinner Saturday night, fish Sunday until 1 or 2PM, then return home.

There must be a MINIMUM of 50 raffle tickets sold for this for it to work out. A minimum. I won't put a cut-off date on it now, but we need to get 50 sold. If we don't, your money would be refunded on the cut off date.

Now, those who are interested, PM me and I'll give you the details on how to pay for the raffle tickets. They are $5 each or 5 for $20. The drawing would be after safe ice and good catch reports are established.

You can order your tickets online here: www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=icetrip

Again guys, I'm trying to think of some creative ways to pay some bills around here. The proceeds go to supporting Ohio Gamefishing, it's debts, and future programs. We just announced the Erie outing (Huron Hawg Fest) and there are many more events in the planning stages. As they develop, I will let you know what they are, but let's just say it has a lot to do with "giving back" to the community.

Thank you for supporting Ohio Gamefishing.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, if you'd like to see pix from last year's fishing up there, go to my photo gallery. They're in there somewhere. 

It'll be a BLAST!!!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Carl, 

Any details on ticket prices, etc? I'd be interested buddy


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Tickets are $5 each or 5 for $20.

PM me and I'll let you know how to enter.

Also, for anyone else, if you have any questions about Presque Isle, the accomodations, etc., let me know and I'll get you the answers.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Big Daddy, I'll take 5 tickets.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Capt. Details in your PM's.


----------



## fishingwidow (Jun 10, 2004)

hey big daddy, if i buy a few tickets, and i win, do i have to fish, or can i just bring a book and relax without our kids?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Tell you what. I'll bring the fish home and you can clean them. 

My wife thinks she's funny...LOL


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

yeaaaaa carl big man on line but we all know who will be cleaning and cooking them fish


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice post!!!!!!  I got a good giggle out of both of your remarks...  You are very Lucky Carl,,,,,,,,,,  And fishingwidow,,, 
Hang in there!!!! And Good Luck!!!!!! Great Idea Carl!!!!!! Stan


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL!   

Hey guys, support the site! Buy a ticket! PLEASE ensure my wife doesn't win!!!  

Maybe if I said you guys WOULDN'T be in the same shanty as me...LOL. We can work out the details to whatever you guys want.

I know I posted this WAAAAAY early, but just wanted to get it started.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

So far, only two members have entries in the hat. It'll be a great trip!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

big daddy i will take the 5 for $20 send me the info


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll PM you tomorrow.


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Big Daddy,

It is never to early to talk about going ice fishing!!!  PM me how to pay.

Great idea,
PL..........


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I will take 5 tickets myself. Please send me the info!!


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

If the raffle is still going on, how can I get in? If not, how 'bout a volunteer to show me the ropes at Presque Isle.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

PM big daddy, he'll take care of you!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Probably next week, we'll move all the info to the front page, dates and all. Yes, it's still going on and will continue through the first week of February.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

If the raffle is still open, PM me on how to get signed up and pay up. Thanks.


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

count me in for 5 tickets Carl. If you want I can drop the money off at your house or just mail it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

OK guys. Rob, I got your PM. Greg, we can hook up anytime. 

Sorry, I've been sicker than a dog the last few days. Improving though...


----------



## Bigggcountry (Apr 8, 2004)

Carl,
Im not sure if my hands can take another trip up there.......... I dont think there is anyother place you can go and catch HUNDREDS of fat and tasty gils a day..... No bar tab huh...... Up for 95 more wings??? Put me down for 5 tickets as well. If I win is there and way I can pick the dates??? Seeing how I work 7 days a week and all

Dan


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Dan, the dates are set for the raffle, BUT, I will be going up there other times as well, so we xcan get up there and turn it out again...I sure could use a big weekend up there now!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I called one of the local bait shops today to get some info on the ice conditions.The gentleman said the bay is completly frozen over and there have been a couple of guys already fishing the bay, but stated it would be wise to wait till next week to go.We have another cold front coming through this weekend that should make the ice conditions much safer.Regarding the raffle Big Daddy is sponsering, all I can say is the trip will be priceless.For those of you that love to ice fish or are thinking of giving it a try, Presque Isle in an incredible fishery and you will not be disappointed.You will catch more fish in 2 days than you will the entire coldwater season somewhere else.The schooling you will receive from Carl will be very educational to help you catch more fish in the years to come.This will be the trip of a lifetime for the lucky winner.


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

I would love to get some raffle tickets (5). But I have a question, if I win, can I bring my nine year old son. He and I went last February and he has not stopped talking about all the fish we caught. I think we had a contest that had a 60 minute time limit on it and I caught thrity two and he caught 33 fish right before we left. This is no exaggeration as you all who have been there well know.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys...we'll be posting the raffle link/outing page in the next 24 hours...it'll give you mail and paypal options for purchasing tickets and trip details/contacts.

I've never been on the ice myself, and I'm really looking forward to this. You guys make PI sound like ice heaven


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Carl...I finally got a check in the mail to you ($20). You should receive it this week. Put my name in the hat!!!!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

The order page is now up! You can hit it from the events link, or directly via: www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=icetrip

Thanks!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Do you mainly catch gills or also perch and other fish?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Gills, perch, even steelhead if you're lucky.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Bill, look at the tub full of fish in my photo gallery. They came from 1 day at Presque......................it will give ya an idea on the different fish caught.

Gene


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Raffle is still going on. Keep those entries coming in.

There's a PayPal option on the raffle page, or you can mail a check directly. Just be sure to write ICE RAFFLE on the "memo" line of the check.

Heck, where else can you get an ice fishing weekend for $5??


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

A bunch of us are planning on going to Presque Feb 18-20. None of us have ever been there and would like to get some info on the place. We plan on staying at the El Patio, how far is this from Presque? How deep is it where most of the ice fishing is done? We plan on going after perch and crappies and then some eyes, what baits are commonly used? I would assume it is about the same as here in Ohio. How far a walk is it to get to the ice fishing, or should we look into getting ATVs? And lastly who's all planning on going?
Right now there are about 7 or 8 of us planning on going. I've been reading the posts and most of my questions have been answered but these few.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

chopiq,

From the Hotel to the park, Presque Isle is 3-5 minutes tops. There are two bait stores on the right as you travel from the hotel to the park.

There are 4 parking lots that evryone will park in of ice fishing access. Last year the 1st and 4th lot was were I did all of my fishing. Just watch for posts as to which lot is doing the best.

The walks will vary based upon which lot you are fishing from and the areas around those lots. The walk from the 4th lot to one of the most productive areas is less than 200 yds. The walk from the 1st lot can be as short as 200 yds and as far as 1/2 mile or more, it depends on where you end of fishing. I haven't seen a lot of difference in any place on this bay over another except for angler traffic. The bay is FULL of panfish.

The crappie were all caught out from the 1st lot last year at late ice. The perch are scattered all over the bay. The easy part is catching perch, the hard part is catching numbers of keeper size perch. Don't waste your time targeting walleye. Bluegill and pumkinseeds were everywhere I went in great numbers and very good size averages. I saw a couple of pike and steelhead while there and got tired of catching largemouth in the shallow weed beds.

You can not use a ATV from the park side of the bay. You can use an ATV from the city(Erie) side to access the bay.

I fish PI 4 times lasy ear and my advice is to just spread out, try to aviod the big crowds and converge on who ever is doing best in your group.

Kim


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is a map I found on Presque Isle. Any suggestions on where to start fishing? Oh yeah, the star in the bottom left is the El Patio hotel.



http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?z...0&.intl=us&compass=&pan_x=0&pan_y=0&panable=1


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

does anyone know anything about thing to do other than ice fishing. i was planning on going and just getting dropped off and than having the driver do some sight seeing or somthing like that.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Tell them to go to Quaker Steak & Lube or Applebees and suck a few brews down and eat some wings.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

When you get to the Isle go straight to the Park Office, it will be on your right hand side.They have numerous pamphlets and maps of everything there is to do on the bay and in the city.Includes motels,restaurants,pubs, bait shops, sites, maps of Presque,summer activities,ferry boat rides, etc.Everything you need will be there.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

What time is everyone heading up there Saturday morning? Also, how are the parking lots? I'm taking my Taurus and don't want to get stuck, if you know what I mean! I'm sure it'll be fine. Man, I am REALLY looking forward to this trip!


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

Big Daddy , I just bought five through pay pal. There was no place for name I hope you know it was me. By the way how many people do you have thus far ? Is the minimum meet or close?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Ice, we'll make sure he get it man. Thanks


----------

